# Saint Incand's Day - July 12, 2009



## LuxLuthor

*"This day is called the feast of Incands:*
* He that outlives this day, and comes safe home,*
* Will stand a tip-toe when the day is named,*
* And rouse him at the name of Incand.*
* He that shall live this day, and see old age,*
* Will yearly on the vigil feast his neighbours,*
* And say 'To-morrow is Saint Incand:'*
* Then will he strip his sleeve and show his lights.*
* And say 'These bulbs I had on Incand's day.'*
* Old men forget: yet all shall be forgot,*
* But he'll remember with advantages*
* What feats he did that day: then shall our names,*
* Familiar in his mouth as household words*
* Lux the Luthor, Icebreak and lctorana,*
* KiwiMark and Sylathnie, Outdoors Fanatic and RichS,*
* Be in their flowing lights freshly remember'd.*
* This story shall the good man teach his son;*
* And warm incan lumens shall ne'er go by,*
* From this day to the ending of the world,*
* But we in it shall be remember'd;*
* We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;*
* For he to-day that shines his light with me*
* Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile,*
* This day shall gentle his condition:*
* And jockeys of LED's now a-bed*
* Shall think themselves accursed they were not here,*
* And hold their torch's cheap whiles any speaks*
* That fought with us upon Saint Incand's day"*​


----------



## sylathnie

:thumbsup:

I'm adding the day to my calender now!

"Once more unto the dark, dear friends, once more; or close the wall up with our blown and melted bulbs!"


----------



## RyanA

LOL, classic!


----------



## kelmo

This would explain why the Brits call flashlights torches. In Henry the 5ths time the only illumination device available was a torch.

Lux, your a Freak'n Genius!!!

BTW shouldn't the day be October 25?


----------



## lctorana

Patron saints:

St Joseph
St Thomas
St Franjo
St George


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

That was outstanding!

Thanks a lot! I feel honored...


----------



## lctorana

lctorana said:


> Patron saints:
> 
> St Joseph
> St Thomas
> St Franjo
> St George


Anyone want to have a stab at what these four saints were canonized for?


----------



## RyanA

lctorana said:


> Anyone want to have a stab at what these four saints were canonized for?



Burning tungsten like it was going out of style?:thinking:


----------



## lctorana

RyanA said:


> Burning tungsten like it was going out of style?:thinking:


 Please be more specific. I'll think of a suitable prize for the best entry.


----------



## jtr1962

lctorana said:


> Anyone want to have a stab at what these four saints were canonized for?


Burning the candle at both ends?


----------



## lctorana

I want four answers, one for each of the Patron saints of Incandescence.

5 UK pounds via PayPal awaits the first to post all four correct answers in a single post.


----------



## LuxLuthor

I don't think St Joseph (father) was ever canonized. I don't see Franjo on the master list

Which St. Thomas?

Which George?


----------



## lctorana

LuxLuthor said:


> I don't think St Joseph (father) was ever canonized. I don't see Franjo on the master list
> 
> Which St. Thomas?
> 
> Which George?


 
At the risk of giving too big a hint, I am not talking about the Catholic church. I am talking about the Patron Saints of Incandescence.

You will only get two chances before I rule you out as ineligible.
LuxLuthor, RyanA and JTR1962, you've just burned one of them.


----------



## lctorana

Competition ends Sunday night 19th July, 11:59pm G.M.T.

If no winner, then it jackpots until my next competition.

And, as a special offer, I'll even read entries from people on my Ignore list.


----------



## RobertM

Here is my stab at it:

Thomas Edison
Edison made the first public demonstration of his incandescent light bulb on December 31, 1879, in Menlo Park.

Joseph Swan
A British inventor, obtained the first patent for the same light bulb in Britain one year prior to Edison's patent date. 

Franjo Hanaman
Gained world recognition for inventing the world's first applied electric light-bulb with a metal filament (tungsten).

George Westinghouse
Alternating current we use today for lighting among other things. In 1911, he received the AIEE's Edison Medal 'For meritorious achievement in connection with the development of the alternating current system light.

:candle:


----------



## LuxLuthor

You can see where my head went....growing up Catholic.


----------



## lctorana

RobertM said:


> Here is my stab at it:
> 
> Thomas Edison
> Edison made the first public demonstration of his incandescent light bulb on December 31, 1879, in Menlo Park.
> 
> Joseph Swan
> A British inventor, obtained the first patent for the same light bulb in Britain one year prior to Edison's patent date.
> 
> Franjo Hanaman
> Gained world recognition for inventing the world's first applied electric light-bulb with a metal filament (tungsten).
> 
> George Westinghouse
> Alternating current we use today for lighting among other things. In 1911, he received the AIEE's Edison Medal 'For meritorious achievement in connection with the development of the alternating current system light.
> 
> :candle:


 And we have a winner!
Four out of Four.

PM me your PayPal address.


----------



## RobertM

lctorana said:


> And we have a winner!
> Four out of Four.
> 
> PM me your PayPal address.



Sweet!! 
PM sent. 
Happy Incand's day!

-Robert


----------



## lctorana

Prize awarded.

And the companies represented or set up by these gentlemen were, of course, EdiSwan, Tungsram and General Electric respectively.

Thanks to all who participated, including those who scratched their heads and didn't post.


----------



## RichS

Lux - that was awesome!! I have a great new holiday to celebrate each year now - I wonder if I can convince the boss to close down shop in honor of this day?? 

I must say I am truly humbled to be mentioned in such an inspiring piece!


----------



## lctorana

RichS said:


> Lux - that was awesome!! I have a great new holiday to celebrate each year now - I wonder if I can convince the boss to close down shop in honor of this day??


No you can't.

But you CAN stay back after hours after the lights go off and work by incan torchlight if you wish.


----------



## Burgess

What an interesting thread !

:twothumbs_lovecpf




Only problem, Lux . . . .



Like me, you also seem to interpret

the first letter of " lctorana " as an Uppercase " I ".


I have *since* learned that it is actually a Lowercase " L ".


As he explained, there was an automobile in Australia by that name.



Just FYI.

_


----------



## lctorana

True.


----------



## RobertM

lctorana said:


> Prize awarded.
> 
> And the companies represented or set up by these gentlemen were, of course, EdiSwan, Tungsram and General Electric respectively.
> 
> Thanks to all who participated, including those who scratched their heads and didn't post.



Prize received and donated to CPF renewing CPF benefactor subscription 

Thanks again,
Robert


----------



## LuxLuthor

Gotta have shirts to celebrate properly. The six other inaugural members can get one free. PM me with your size and full mailing address not later than 7/25/09 if you want one.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Burgess said:


> What an interesting thread !
> 
> :twothumbs_lovecpf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem, Lex . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Like me, you also seem to interpret
> 
> the first letter of " lctorana " as an Uppercase " I ".
> 
> 
> I have *since* learned that it is actually a Lowercase " L ".
> 
> 
> As he explained, there was an automobile in Australia by that name.
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI.
> 
> _



Corrected for posterity. Oh, and it's Lux, not Lex.


----------



## fneuf

kelmo said:


> This would explain why the Brits call flashlights torches. In Henry the 5ths time the only illumination device available was a torch.


Brits, and French too. We even say both as one sentence word "lampe torche". Clearly a reference to the form factor of flashlights looking like old torches, with the handle as the wood baton and the source of light at the top, like a flame.

To be consistent, only hotwire incans can be called "lampes torches". I've yet to see a LED burning paper, earning the "torch" label :candle:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

And all this time I thought St. Joseph was known for his aspirin. Silly me.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*No Strings Attached - Free Shirts List* (these are the Hanes Beefy-T style/brand) *Confirmed-bold blue*


*Icebreak*
lctorana,
 *KiwiMark*
*Sylathnie*
 *Outdoors Fanatic*
* RichS*


----------



## sylathnie

Hrm... that T-Shirt needs a big 62623 on the front or something like that :candle:


----------



## LuxLuthor

sylathnie said:


> Hrm... that T-Shirt needs a big 62623 on the front or something like that :candle:



I did a little mod on the Lady's Torch, tablet, & more sky. Went for subtle.





 ​


----------



## Burgess

LuxLuthor said:


> Oh, and it's Lux, not Lex.


 


D'oh ! ! !





Yes, i *knew* that.







Oh, and *great* job on Statue of Liberty "mod".


_


----------



## KiwiMark

On the picture on the front is that greenish chick holding a modded mag? Which bulb is she using? What battery chemistry? Is she using a programmable regulated driver?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That greenish lady has (is) a terrific heat sink! :huh:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

LuxLuthor said:


> *No Strings Attached - Free Shirts List* (these are the Hanes Beefy-T style/brand) *Confirmed-bold blue*
> 
> 
> Icebreak
> lctorana,
> *KiwiMark*
> *Sylathnie*
> Outdoors Fanatic
> * RichS*


PM sent.

Thanks a lot!

Cheers


----------



## leukos

This must be how cults get their start......:twothumbs


----------



## lctorana

leukos said:


> This must be how cults get their start......:twothumbs


Well, we're already practicing Transcendental Incandescence...


----------



## leukos

lctorana said:


> And the companies represented or set up by these gentlemen were, of course, EdiSwan, Tungsram and General Electric respectively.


 
George Westinghouse was certainly the businessman behind the development of the AC system, but Nikola Tesla deserves the credit for creating it.


----------



## LuxLuthor

OK, got 3 shirts that are going out Monday. Have to order a couple more. Enjoy


----------



## Icebreak

I've been weighed on this month with extra stuff so my energy and concentration haven't been up to snuff. I can't believe I missed this thread. I'd like to thank all you Incandescent Fellows for making this forum such a pleasure to read and participate in. I guess I should thank the non-Incandescent loving members too because it sure would not be the same with them. I love a spirited discussion.

All of you gentlemen are top shelf in my book. Oh, and the blonde haired girl that most people think is a dude...you're very very cool too.

Thanks for the fun thread, Lux and everybody. Wish I could think of something funny to say. *Efficiency!* Pardon, me. Big lunch.

Sun's setting. Time to go light 'em up.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Gotcha covered.


----------



## lctorana

Icebreak said:


> Oh, and the blonde haired girl that most people think is a dude...


Que?


On another note, I missed a saint! There are, of course, FIVE patron saints of Incansecence.

Allow me to mention:

St Conrad.


----------



## jtr1962

What about St. Humphry?


----------



## Icebreak

The Big Beefy Tee Saint Incand Day T-shirt arrived today. T-shirt art has come along way. I remember as a kid if you wanted a really cool shirt you had to wait until the state fair and get an air-brushed shirt. This thing is really nicely done. Sure the layout is excellent, no surprise there, but the application is really nice with vibrant colors.

Thanks LuxLuthor!


----------



## RichS

Icebreak said:


> The Big Beefy Tee Saint Incand Day T-shirt arrived today. T-shirt art has come along way. I remember as a kid if you wanted a really cool shirt you had to wait until the state fair and get an air-brushed shirt. This thing is really nicely done. Sure the layout is excellent, no surprise there, but the application is really nice with vibrant colors.
> 
> Thanks LuxLuthor!


Got mine today too - I agree, it is very nicely done! Even the smaller print on the back is very clear and easy to read. And I love the modified "torch"! 

Thanks Lux!!


----------



## sylathnie

Received mine as well. Very nice!
Thanks Lux!:twothumbs


----------



## Conte

July 12th you say ? I'll have to keep that in mind.

Tell me, are there any Incan day traditions ?

Like say, going out into the bush for a bonfire style party.

Except instead of a fire, each brings there favorite hotwires out, stick them all together in the sand face up and everyone sits drinking around that instead ?

As long as you aren't expected to finish your alcohol before the batteries run out, it could be good healthy fun.


----------



## LuxLuthor

We have new initiate hazing.


----------



## Conte

:laughing:


----------



## LuxLuthor

Then comes "Hell Week" which can get quite warm. Think "Blazing Saddles."


----------



## Conte

Damn, you guys take your flashlight appreciation seriously. 

Is a new initiate defined by the time they've joined CPF, or how long they've been running hotwires?


----------



## LuxLuthor

The actual process is a guarded secret defined in coded messages. One member was admitted, when during a grueling interrogation in a small room with blinding lights, he unexpectedly blurted out: "Hey are those "XXXXX" bulbs in those spotlights?" They were.

If you can decode this, and send answer to me by PM, you would also be granted immediate membership & free t-shirt.

*WM HKNJ AI WMUXN*
​


----------



## Conte

Damn ! Hah.

For the record I'm just joking around, I'm sure you are to.

Suppose I'll accept your challenge. Yet, I have a sneaking suspicion it's really a polite way of asking me to shut up.


----------



## LuxLuthor

It's always good to have fun in this hobby. When it gets serious, it becomes a job rather than a joy.

I am not at all discouraging your interest, and I'm serious if anyone solves the coded message. It is a real coding system, and as a hint, only uses letters. I'll be shocked if anyone figures it out. I could probably also throw in $50, and still be extremely confident that no one will get it.

So that puts membership back with the "old school" qualification.


----------



## Conte

I came to the conclusion that it was very difficult.
I thought you were fooling with me at first, but I could tell the pattern was too organized to be gibberish. I ran it thru some basic methods and it's defiantly not linear decoder ring style. Also, I can't see enough reference points, if it was a longer sentence I bet I'd have a better chance. 

Meanwhile, if I were to crack it, keep your money, I want Mag Lego !


----------



## LuxLuthor

Yeah, longer messages significantly increase the risk of the code being deciphered.


----------



## LuxLuthor

For what it's worth, this is the First Anniversay of Saint Incand's Day.

I'll be celebrating with a slew of incands tonight.


----------



## KiwiMark

I celebrated by taking the garbage out and illuminating the way with my Mag3D Incan (Alan B Reg, 3 x 32600 cells, 64430 Bulb, Aluminium reflector, glass lens) and also playing with my monster light (Elephant II body, 3" Throwmaster, 8 x IMR 18650 cells, Alan B Reg, 64458 bulb).
I don't own an LED light that can match (or even come close to) my 2 favourite lights mentioned above. :thumbsup:

A quick prayer:
All hail the warm glow of incan! Praise be. Hallelujah. Oww, my eyes. The goggles do nothing. Amen.


----------



## Icebreak

I don't know if it was a celebration but I helped a guy trying to figure his sound problem on stage with a modified LF PILA. He had a multigreen which isn't bad for equipment and position tape but doesn't really show the wire colors.

I did my regular neighborhood mag sweep then got on the couch with my bad-***, heavy duty St. Incan's Day shirt on. I think I'll go put it on a again. I just like lounging around in it. Ahhhhh. That's nice. Big Beefy T with the most incandescent woman's image of the world on it. Man, I musta wore this 50 times this year. 

Thanks, Lux. But more than that thanks for thinking up a day for celebrating incandescent light.


----------



## computernut

I was out walking the dog with my fiancee last night (Saint Incan's Day). I was trying out my new Surefire L2 but had my A2 with me. My fiancee preferred the beam of the incan A2 and I let her use it for the rest of the walk where she was shining it at all the frogs and toads that were hopping across the trails.


----------



## kelmo

Does this mean the Patron Saint of Flashlights is St Crispian?!


----------



## LuxLuthor

Great stories and feedback.

Alas, St. Crispin is only the patron of shoemakers. You can be sure if I had an appreciation for making shoes it would have been a more literal quote.

I suspect we have a long wait before *Humphry Davy* receives sufficient notice of miraculous legends, sufficiently embellished to begin his slow progress towards canonization.


----------



## ampdude

I've tried to understand why the English call them torches, but I guess it doesn't make any less sense than flashlights. Early flashlights had batteries that were so weak they could only get a short second or two flash out of them. Nowadays that's not the case, so why do we continue to call them flashlights?


----------



## LuxLuthor

ampdude said:


> I've tried to understand why the English call them torches, but I guess it doesn't make any less sense than flashlights. Early flashlights had batteries that were so weak they could only get a short second or two flash out of them. Nowadays that's not the case, so why do we continue to call them flashlights?



Usually original names stick, and in the case of U.S. Patents and trade shows spearheaded by Ever Ready indeed you are correct on the origin of lights that could only work in short flashes. It's likely that Ever Ready didn't establish a presence in Europe/UK, so they went about their own "Electric Torch" naming process.

A classic thread about it here.


----------



## LuxLuthor

We are about 6 weeks out from our 2nd annual Saint Incand's Day celebration.


----------



## lctorana

I tend to celebrate on St Incan's Day Eve these days.


----------



## Solscud007

I am a little confused. I assume you guys made this day up? Why July 12? I have celebrated that day every year for the past 30 years. It is my birthday haha.


----------



## oldways

I understand St Crispis was burned to a crisp by an incand.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Just over a week. My excitement is building. I need to stock up on some Depends.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Wishing everyone a bright St. Incand's Day tomorrow.


----------



## oldways

I will celebrate by burning an 1185


----------



## KiwiMark

I thought I'd try my first upload to youtube to celebrate St Incand's Day:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G02lhjvtQZI


----------



## Helmut.G

I actually celebrated St Incand's Day without knowing about it - it's my GF's birthday 




KiwiMark said:


> I thought I'd try my first upload to youtube to celebrate St Incand's Day:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G02lhjvtQZI


that sure is a cool video to start with!



btw, the german word for flashlight "Taschenlampe" could be translated as "bag light" as well as "pocket light". "Tasche" can refer to something as small as the change pocket in a pair of jeans but also to a huge traveling bag and anything in between like a shopping bag.


----------



## mwb01

Can't believe I missed this! I coincidentally finished my first hotwire, a Mag85, on the 12th and had some fun with it so you could say I celebrated a little though.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Wishing everyone a Happy 3rd St. Incand's Day next week.


----------



## Echo63

LuxLuthor said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy 3rd St. Incand's Day next week.


And to you too.
now the question is, which Incan should I EDC for the day - is the M6 a bit excessive ?

Maybe A2 during the day and M6 at night


----------



## Quest4fire

> Wishing everyone a Happy 3rd St. Incand's Day next week.



Thanks Lux. Right back at you! Time to dust off some of those shelf queens, top off some cells and show em' some love for the occasion.


----------



## LGT

Echo63 said:


> And to you too.
> now the question is, which Incan should I EDC for the day - is the M6 a bit excessive ?
> 
> Maybe A2 during the day and M6 at night


All of them. This is a celebration when none should be left behind. I just hope this day doesn't become so big that Hallmark will soon come out with a card containing some sappy inscription.


----------



## baterija

I don't demonstrate allegiance to the glowing wire, and rarely pop into the incandescent forum. Seeing this again brought a little smile to my face though. The LED/incan wars have slowed to the occasional border skirmish but I loved Lux's first post.

Of course this reminds me that it was looking at some of the IMR driven options for a P60 host... which I forgot about but now remember. Lux is sneaky.


----------



## Echo63

LGT said:


> All of them. This is a celebration when none should be left behind. I just hope this day doesn't become so big that Hallmark will soon come out with a card containing some sappy inscription.


An A2, 2x 6P, a G2, M3, M4, M6 2x Magchargers, a Strion, Ultrastinger, and a 2, 3 and 4d Maglite is a little excessive for an EDC.
I think I will stick with he A2 and M6 for the day, celebrate with the special Incans (one of the few regulated ones, and a big bright one)


----------



## lctorana

'Tis St Incans Day, the post has arrived,
Two parcels await at the end of the day.
All incans, of course, to make the heart glad
Fivemega, a PRINCE, and joy to behold.
At midwinter dark, our home lit up,
With friendly warm light, the CPF way.


----------



## RobertM

Happy Saint Incand's Day!
Today I am carrying only my E2E-BK. Not an LED in sight. 
After work, I think I'll take the M6 out and let it stretch it's legs a bit.


----------



## [email protected]

Plentiful incandescent merriment to all for this fine day... t'was a SL Scorpion which I fired up yesterday (time differential) in commemoration :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxLuthor

lctorana said:


> 'Tis St Incans Day, the post has arrived,
> Two parcels await at the end of the day.
> All incans, of course, to make the heart glad
> Fivemega, a PRINCE, and joy to behold.
> At midwinter dark, our home lit up,
> With friendly warm light, the CPF way.



:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## mesa232323

Such an interesting thread. Noted on my calender. If there are any hotwire freaks in the Bakersfield area, we could get together and light up the town.


----------



## jkpq45

LuxLuthor said:


> *WM HKNJ AI WMUXN*
> ​



OK, Lux, I'm just stubborn enough to bite.

Any further hints? Think you could tell me if the spaces are intentional? I've tried different letter rearrangements, haven't given up yet, though.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Spaces are not in right places. This uses a cypher system that was used in the secret ritual manual from my old fraternity.


----------



## mesa232323

I purchased 2 Streamlight Stinger's and a Stinger HP for incands day. One for my wife, my son and I. Power gets shut down and incands only for this special occasion with family.


----------



## jkpq45

I've got the 50W Budget 4D Mag Build, 4D Mag Krypton, 2x 3D Mag, 2x 2D Mag, Several minis and 4 BNIB 5D Mags to celebrate.

Hopefully my 64655 build will be done by then... I keep burning up LiCO cells with that venture for some reason....


----------



## LuxLuthor

Mesa, nice!!!



jkpq45 said:


> I've got the 50W Budget 4D Mag Build, 4D Mag Krypton, 2x 3D Mag, 2x 2D Mag, Several minis and 4 BNIB 5D Mags to celebrate.
> 
> Hopefully my 64655 build will be done by then... I keep burning up LiCO cells with that venture for some reason....



Hopefully not literally burning LiCo cells! You do need cells that can output adequate current for the voltage being used (see thread in my sig), and know when to stop so you don't beat on the batteries too much. Using protected LiCo is really the best way to go unless you are using regulated circuits by Jimmy/Alan's/wquiles/AWR (the latter now in Hall of Shame--and not to be confused with esteemed battery maker AW in Hong Kong).


----------



## jkpq45

No real fires yet, Lux--but it's pretty obvious when I set up a test circuit and get good brightness for about 5 seconds, then the voltage sag is visibly significant.

I've got one set that works great for the 50W PR16 bulb--I use it for about 20 minutes before I break it down and recharge. I've only been dropping to about 4 V in that time.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Best wishes for a Happy & Safe 4th Annual St. Incand's Day. Still holding the torches in all their glory.


----------



## scout24

E2e MN03 twisty tailcap with LX2 pocketclip ready for primary EDC use tomorow. G3 with LF HO9 and 2x17500's on backup.  May even stretch the M6's legs a bit in the morning.


----------



## CMAG

I'll play, E1e EDC, C2 back up, old 2C MAG in pick up, 6D MAG under bed


----------



## jamesmtl514

E1D EO-1R will be with me, E2D for my gf.


----------



## mesa232323

Gonna break out the Stinger and find the other Stinger's to put on a charger.


----------



## KiwiMark

Already used my RoP today for checking in the (really dark) basement garage for some stuff.
Actually I use that RoP quite often:
2D Maglite
RoP low bulb
2 x 32650 cells
Fivemega deep reflector
UCL glass lens
Rubberised grip (bicycle tube) for less cold feel (currently mid-winter here)
Good for 2 hours run time

It is too big for EDC but I love it for around the house use and I often take it camping too - the incan light is better on the greens & browns in the woods than LED light.
I've got brighter incans but this RoP low is my favourite practical day-to-day use light.


----------



## LuxLuthor

KiwiMark said:


> Already used my RoP today for checking in the (really dark) basement garage for some stuff.
> Actually I use that RoP quite often:
> 2D Maglite
> RoP low bulb
> 2 x 32650 cells
> Fivemega deep reflector
> UCL glass lens
> Rubberised grip (bicycle tube) for less cold feel (currently mid-winter here)
> Good for 2 hours run time
> 
> It is too big for EDC but I love it for around the house use and I often take it camping too - the incan light is better on the greens & browns in the woods than LED light.
> I've got brighter incans but this RoP low is my favourite practical day-to-day use light.



Yeah, have to agree that ROP was a brilliant discovery that so many could use.


----------



## CMAG

I have Confession My E ican led tower came in mail on the 12 and I could not restrain myself:devil:


----------



## LuxLuthor

CMAG said:


> I have Confession My E ican led tower came in mail on the 12 and I could not restrain myself:devil:



You Heathen! That is blasphemy! LOL! Enjoy all your lights! They are all great for various things.


----------



## stienke

I was in my basement this morning and looked to the Maglite's I have stored , some used and some new in the box , different colors and D/C cell , all standard factory lights.
At this moment I count 26 Mag's and I still love the form factor , a piece of history!
So let's save the Incan's!


----------



## maxspeeds

I've been enjoying an older E2e with twisty z52 tail cap and 17650 body this week. I have it loaded with a lumens factory HO-E1r and IMR 17650 cell. This combination is my favorite pocketable Incan setup. Over an hour runtime, and more than enough lumens for EDC tasks (and not too bright, like the EO-E1r). It's very similar to the mn02 lamp, but slightly whiter and larger hotspot.


----------



## LuxLuthor

It won't be too many more years and people will be coming down the pipeline who won't know what an Incandescent flashlight is. That makes them worth having.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Coming up on the 5th Anniversary of Saint Incand's Day this July 12th.


----------



## LuxLuthor

I celebrated it joyfully!


----------



## Conte

Oh Hey Lux. 

Haven't heard much of you lately. 

On friday, I scored a nice brand new red Mag 2D for a local shop for a steal. It came in on trade. Guy never took it out the package. 

It had one of those new mag towers with the torx screw. Used some armorers tricks to get it out. Basically swaged a piece of soft aluminum into it effectively making a screwdriver. 

Then I put the thing together as a Mag11 using 26650 IMR cells and an AW Incan Driver. 

I guess that's my Saint Incand's day story.


----------



## KiwiMark

Damn it!
I was camping on the 12th and forgot it was St Incand's day, I only used LEDs! If I remembered what day it was I would have made a point of using one of my incandescent lights.


----------



## ampdude

Haha, couldn't remember the date, just knew it's in July. I've been rocking an E2e with an extended Outdoorsman pocket clip, Z57 and an MN02 for a couple of weeks now as my main EDC. Probably more out of convenience than anything. Late Happy Incands Day for Saturday!

This past one was a very good one!


----------



## lctorana

Apologies for missing my annual St Incan's Day check-in.


----------



## lctorana

Just checking in for my once-a-year pointless fluff post.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I tested a couple of decorative incandescent bulbs yesterday. Does that count?


----------



## Ladd

LuxLuthor said:


> I celebrated it joyfully!


 

I celebrated it thankfully. Thanks for a thread that makes me feel a little less guilty for hoarding incandescent household bulbs for their nice warm glow.


----------



## sgt253

"Celebrated" by using a Surefire 9P (p90 w/2*17500) at work. Most pleasing.


----------



## Conte

Hmm, I grabbed one of my good incans yesturday for round the house. I guess I just knew what day it was without even thinking about it.


----------



## kelmo

ampdude said:


> Haha, couldn't remember the date, just knew it's in July. I've been rocking an E2e with an extended Outdoorsman pocket clip, Z57 and an MN02 for a couple of weeks now as my main EDC. Probably more out of convenience than anything. Late Happy Incands Day for Saturday!
> 
> This past one was a very good one!



Same here. I have a E2 tube with an E2e head and an MN02 LA in my jacket pocket. Just to warm in Sac to use the jacket...


----------



## StudFreeman

Walked the dog with my new Magcharger. Not bad for a 33 year old design, though the newer model's E-switch has a nice feel. Comparing it with my original Magcharger, I'm pretty sure the new one has soft-start. Dumb charger is still annoying.

Back in the day, I bet Magchargers made people think something was wrong with their 3D Mags.


----------



## more_vampires

Today my stock incan digital switch final gen Magcharger defeated 15 flashlights before I started drinking beer. Pretty sure it won.


----------



## LuxLuthor

I did celebrate the 6th Annual Saint Incand's Day with a Mag85 and Deep Reflector, all made by FiveMega. Walked the dogs, and all was good with the world.


----------



## bykfixer

This thread caused me to dust off a Dorcy.


Cool.


----------



## LuxLuthor

About a month away from the 7th Anniversary. Who would have thought. Still much love for my incands.


----------



## bykfixer

Great time to take the Carrot incan challenge, where using only incans for a whole week takes place.


----------



## Roger Sully

I don't know about a whole week... I will try to use my E2e for the day though!


----------



## bykfixer

Tuesday, Tuesday, Tuesday.....

Don't forget. Set your cell phones, mark your calenders, tie a string around your finger or do whatever you do to remember....


----------



## Wendee

Hey, this sounds fun! I'll do this on Tuesday. This should be interesting since I barely remember what it's like to use an incan. I'll dig one out.


----------



## bykfixer

One of two things may happen Wendee.

Either you'll remember why your incans are tucked away.
Or you'll be looking forward to next years celebration.


----------



## LeanBurn

I only have my Mag2D....I might give this a try.


----------



## sgt253

Have incands at the ready...



(Truth be told, I have been using them all year for various jobs...)


----------



## bykfixer

sgt253 said:


> Have incands at the ready...
> 
> 
> 
> (Truth be told, I have been using them all year for various jobs...)



Same here... just another day in the life of this flashaholic.

Ironically some bulbs I ordered from various places are all being delivered today.
Pics later...

It's later.




I'm ready.









Already had these...


----------



## LeanBurn

:laughing:

In preparation for this, I thought I would simply swap the LED bulb out for the stock Krypton bulb and be good to go. The cheap Dorcy drop-in LED bulb lights up just fine with the very old D-cells I have. I clicked the button...a hint of glow from the filament like a blown ember and that was it. I put the LED bulb back in lights up fine again. Just illustrates how little power LED's need in comparison in a very vivid way for me.

Looks like I will have to put in a fresh set of batteries for St. Incans Day.


----------



## Ladd

I dug out my old M*g Solitare. It still works, if you can call it that. If I need more light I can light a birthday candle....:devil:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I still use an incandescent light every time I open the fridge or turn on the microwave.


----------



## Wendee

I'm ready to go. I have two lights ready. One medium size & one small (AA). 

Using an incan light will be so weird! It will bring back memories, that's for sure. Fun stuff.


----------



## jonnyfgroove

I'm in. Mag solitaire (moonlight), mini mag 2xAA (low), LF HO-4 in Seraph host (high), LF SR-9 in G2 host (turbo).


----------



## scout24

I'll admit I almost missed this today. It got late last night, and I was laying out my carry items for today, and grabbed an E2e hex short clip with a clicky almost as an afterthought. Checked batteries, MN03, good to go. I used it for about 40 minutes today at work (I did keep track) and never wished for anything else. I dropped a rivet early this morning that rolled under a cabinet, needed to spend about 10 minutes in a dark shed with bright sunlight adjusted eyes, and looked under some dark shelving for missing parts for a while. E2e throws a nice fat high color temp hotspot perfect for what I needed it for today. Some dog walking duty tonight, and it'll be time for new cells. Maybe this is why E2e's outnumber everything else in my collection except C2's...  Still awesome, still relevant, still as useful, lightweight and ergonomic as anything else out there.


----------



## bykfixer

I was up at 1:30 am thanks to something my digestive system rejected. Using a vintage 1aa light with a 2aa bulb to get around... of course I checked CPF on my celphone.

Well being used to the output of a #222 bulb (2aa bulb) when I activated the phone screen it was "hoh, crap that thing is bright" and turned it down. 

Unfortunately I was in meetings with bean counters all day so a flashlight didn't come into play on incan day. But I had a Pelican M6 with me just in case. 

And due to frequent rains, a secret sauce of fertilizer and warm nights lately my grass is growing almost as fast as I can cut it. So after running a mower over it 3x I finally decided I'd walked enough for today. No dog walk tonight.

The secret sauce is 50/50 mix of 1 year old composted tree leaves and fresh grass clippings thoughly mixed and sprinkled over the lawn just before cutting it or just before it rains. 

If you don't like cutting grass do not use this method. lol.


----------



## LeanBurn

After a couple of hours of working with the 2D with the incan bulb, it grows on me quite a bit. The very high CRI, the very tone it gives a room or the yard, its nice. I realize that 17 or 20 lumens or whatever that are produced are all I need to see what I need to see in my sphere of influence. The lumen race seems so irrelevant. Even the cornflake hot spot beam pattern didn't seem to bother me as much as I remember...

Just nice. :grouphug:



If only it didn't eat batteries so quickly. :shakehead


----------



## bykfixer

Realizing this is incan day +1 I got to use my Pelican M6 incan to look into this storm drain inlet to see if a repair had been made. 
I cases like this a rain coat is required. 

Normally a mirror using sunshine aimed at the shadow does the trick. But thick humidity this morning had the sky over cast and gray.


----------



## jonnyfgroove

LeanBurn said:


> If only it didn't eat batteries so quickly. :shakehead



I recently got a 150 lumen, 3.7v P60 drop in from Lumens Factory. With modern 18650 cells, the runtime is decent. Nice throwy incan beam too.


----------



## LeanBurn

jonnyfgroove said:


> I recently got a 150 lumen, 3.7v P60 drop in from Lumens Factory. With modern 18650 cells, the runtime is decent. Nice throwy incan beam too.



Its all relative I guess...I get 8+ hours with incan 2D, 200-250 or more hours with LED 2D. That's all I am saying.


----------



## Tribull

I had bought an Incan 2c Maglite in celebration of this special day. Used it that night, all 31 lumens of it. I figured today I would order a Terralux led to drop in there, only to find out I have the bi pin bulb and non of the drop ins I've seen will work. Other than Malkoff which is amazing, but a bit pricey. I gifted a 2d away does anyone know how I could upgrade it?


----------



## bykfixer

^^ you can get a pair of 18500's, and a 75mm pvc sleeve to go around them. Then use a 5 cell bulb. That mod gives about 175 lumens while staying with stock reflector and lens.

Or a tad customs G4 setup, which uses a bipin bulb similar to a Magcharger bulb. 

Others have used 18650's with some tail cap spring removal then use a TadCustoms or FiveMega bi-pin module and again Magcharger type bulb. 

There are other mods that can be done but those are the easiest to do. The G4 setup involves swapping to a metal reflector and glass lens.


----------



## jonnyfgroove

LeanBurn said:


> Its all relative I guess...I get 8+ hours with incan 2D, 200-250 or more hours with LED 2D. That's all I am saying.



Yeah, still no comparison to led, there's no way around that...


----------



## KiwiMark

LeanBurn said:


> Its all relative I guess...I get 8+ hours with incan 2D, 200-250 or more hours with LED 2D. That's all I am saying.



To me 8+ hours seems like plenty. I use rechargeable batteries in all my lights and it really doesn't take all that much to charge them now and then.
Of course I can use an LED on low or medium as a long run time light to back up my incan that has nicer high CRI output.
My Maglite 2D (2 x 32600 LiIon) with ROP low bulb is a nice light to use with a lovely bright warm white output and enough run time (even if it is less than the run time with an LED).

LEDs being more efficient on power use? Yes, that is a major reason for their popularity - hardly new information to anyone on this site.


----------



## bykfixer

Bump, bump, bumpin' for folks who may not know...


----------



## novice

Thanks for the reminder, bykfixer. I have an E2O and E2D that I will top off the rechargeable cells for, as well as a couple of A2 aviators with 2x16340 Li-ions. I don't think that I will need my hotwire [email protected] mods, but why take a chance?


----------



## LuxLuthor

I have this is my calendar now. I want to take some photos of my bulbs, and lights.


----------



## novice

LuxLuthor,
Bless you for sharing the results of your destructive incan bulb tests. I have relied upon them heavily; mostly 2x3.7 voltage outputs.


----------



## Minimoog

If ever there was a day to celebrate it's Incand's Day. That 100% CRI, reassuring glow, history and modern all in one perfect orb. Within that globe there is the power to chase away the shadows, bring light to the dark and help a friend who can't find his way.

Took these today in the spirit of the occasion.

In a tin: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0s47vwotan5f1fh/20170612_195548.jpg?dl=0

In a case: https://www.dropbox.com/s/d4zuhb4zgcsqyzh/20170612_195626.jpg?dl=0

Made from wood: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5sbv2c959zkoqej/20170612_195729.jpg?dl=0

Made from metal: https://www.dropbox.com/s/q078fq6sbsb18fo/20170612_195856.jpg?dl=0


----------



## bykfixer

Glad to see another bulb hoarder.


----------



## Minimoog

bykfixer said:


> Glad to see another bulb hoarder.



Oh yes, never can have too many bulbs! Got loads of camera flash bulbs too - to go with my vintage flash gun collection.


----------



## kelmo

Wow, it good to see a few old timers are still posting. Myself included.


----------



## bykfixer

3 day folks. 

I'm thinking Pelican M6 (2320) or a Pentagon eX2 with a P60 in it and a Malkoff clicky on it. 

Maybe a hotwired Mag 2C ML25 incan or a 2C HIPCO from the 1950's or... 
Gonna be a small one this year.


----------



## LeanBurn

I'll be using my Maglite 2D with glass lens. I tested it out the other day in preparation with some fresh D cells...It was brighter than remembered. If somehow we lost LED overnight I could easily use it for anything and be happy with it.


----------



## bykfixer

LeanBurn said:


> I'll be using my Maglite 2D with glass lens. I tested it out the other day in preparation with some fresh D cells...It was brighter than remembered. If somehow we lost LED overnight I could easily use it for anything and be happy with it.



The classics never go out of style.

The glass _sure does make a difference_ don't it? Even thought the plastic looks plenty clear, in side by side it's almost like you stuck wax paper over your plastic lens. I'm always amazed at the difference.
I just acquired a few WhiteStar bulbs for St Incan Day at work. (We're scheduled to be paving a nice dark country backroad somewhere well away from the big city light pollution that night)


----------



## bykfixer

Speaking of classic 2D Maglite;
The Pony Express dropped this off today





This old thing went on the indoor work bench today.

It's one of the "old style"




Versus a new style pic


----------



## LiftdT4R

Lookin' good Mr. Fixer!!

I just got back from walking my pup. I usually carry a PK Designs AA but had to go retro tonight. 






Happy St. Incand's everyone!! Got to love the glow of an incandescent! Good to see there's still so much love for these old lights!


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Looks like one of Don Kellers designs.

Being is I'm working sundown to sunup incan day was like 2days. Midinight to sunrise, then later that day sundown to midnight. 

I chose to use my 2C Mag ML25IT that uses 2x LifePo4 18500's and a 4 cell bi-pin to create the tunnel beam like the zoomer I had been using. 

The folks around me had never seen a flashlight bulb on a light that small put out so much light. (Little do they know how this things pales in comparison to the ROP)

As a bonus I closed the day on the phone with the Photon King from his desk somewhere across the planet where it was lunchtime for him.


----------



## LiftdT4R

Yes sir! No fair, you get to double dip!!! Well, glad there's still a couple of us keeping this tradition of alive. So long til next year.


----------



## bykfixer

LiftdT4R said:


> Yes sir! No fair, you get to double dip!!! Well, glad there's still a couple of us keeping this tradition of alive. So long til next year.



I'm doing a carry over on friday the 13th with that amazing little Kel-Lite 2C the pony express dropped off today. 





Whoops, the watch I'm wearing forgot June has 30 days and I forgot to change it. Doh! 
All kindsa reports have to be changed to say 7/14....


----------



## LuxLuthor

I have to set myself a reminder to celebrate this on July 12, which will be the 10th Anniversary! Yeaaaayyy! Glorious Incandescents Forever!


----------



## aginthelaw

There’s a citywide yard sale today. Hopefully I’ll find something for sale i can use on the 12th. I made the mistake passing on an old halogen 3-cell maglite last week because they wanted top dollar for it.


----------



## bykfixer

My favorite light, a 1980's a 2C will be happy.

But then again, it doesn't always wait for incan day to shine. 
Pun intended.


----------



## id30209

Happy (delayed) st.incans day


----------



## snakebite

used http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Rayovac-Flashlight-2-Cell-Black-Rubberized-with-Cloud-Logo-2D-1939
with 2 26650 and rop low bulb.
and of course a glass lens.
can you say sleeper?


----------



## bykfixer

Very cool SnakeBite. 

Frankly I forgot about incan day this year, but I did use my Warm Solitaire last night for a nature call.


----------

